# Abnormal Nuclear Test



## SDAlward (Nov 9, 2015)

There is debate going on regarding the code for abnormal nuclear stress test, R94.39, or R93.1?  The problem is R94.39 is not on medicare guidelines for doing a PET, and our dr's do PET scans because the patient had an abnormal nuclear test.  R93.1 is, but I don't want to use it just because it's on the LCD


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 10, 2015)

I think that for ICD10 abnormal nuclear stress test should be R94.30. Is this what everyone else would be using?


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Dec 14, 2015)

I use R94.39. In the book you go to Findings abnormal>stress test.


----------



## SDAlward (Dec 16, 2015)

We have concluded in our office that R93.1 seems acceptable.  If I were coding for an abnormal "exercise" stress test with no contrasting agents, I would use R94.39.  Since during a "nuclear" stress test we are taking images of the heart, R93.1 seemed appropriate.


----------

